#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 獸人國度  第二章出爐

## 亞拉德

這是我第一次寫作  請各位多指教


序:
再獸人的國度裡，有許多各種動物從在，連已經瀕臨絕種和即將絕種的也在國度裡。
牠們擁有超越人類的智慧、肉體和各種體能，是大自然的崇拜者。他們不惜和人類對抗，保護大自然和自己的家園。
獸人國度數目1億人
人物介紹：
馬克西姆(狼牙)：本故事主角。個性：韌性固執、勇敢不畏、聰明中帶點傻勁，卻擁有狼的習性。朋友不在乎他的個性，而他的父母和一些同學老師卻特別厭惡他的言行舉止。在狼族裡，他是個和其他人不一樣的狼人 她擁有和其他人高很多的智慧、領導能力、勇氣、力量等許多能力，具備著狼族最高位子－狼王。

羅格威(狼敖)：馬克西姆的好兄弟。個性：調皮搗蛋、鬼頭鬼腦、對女生很好的小色鬼，和馬克西姆常混在一起，若不認識，你會認為他們是親兄弟。在狼族裡 他是個和馬克西姆差不多的狼人，但跟馬克西姆有差一段距離的能力，但他們的友誼卻不會因為這樣而厭惡對方，而是變的更互相幫助。

羅格爾(狼武)：羅格威的親弟弟。個性：冷酷、不愛說話、擁有聰明頭腦。和他哥哥差了許多。在狼族裡，他跟在人類社會裡一樣－孤獨，不管馬克和格威整樣勸他要外向一點，但他卻感到厭煩。

艾莉亞(狼使)：是馬克西姆的心目中的戀人。個性：活潑可愛、純真無邪、溫文有禮。在狼族裡是個大使，為了不讓馬克西姆知道它是狼人，他癮藏了狼人的身分。所以她當然也是喜歡馬克西姆只是沒告訴過他....

其他角色：
狼族
艾立德(狼影)：艾莉亞的哥哥。
萊茵西姆(狼塔)：馬克西姆的妹妹。
塔克森：狼族裡的狼王。
塔克威：狼族裡的戰狼將軍，也是塔克森的弟弟。
塔蘭茵：狼族裡的指揮官，也是塔克威 塔克森的妹妹。
塔莉萊：狼族裡的暗殺部隊將軍，三人中的大姐。

霍亞森(狼魔)：曾是狼族裡的突擊隊將軍，因為邪惡之心將它改變成獸人國度的邪惡狼人，因此塔克森把他驅逐狼族，但也有不少追求者與他同行，別的種族也有人和他一樣變成危險人物，危險人物共有1000多萬，目前還正在慢慢增加。
 其他狼族和一些族的角色需要各位大大來參予，我會將各位大大想當的角色作為分配，若有從覆，必須由先講的那方為主喔。

想參加者 需填上自己想的名子 個性 族裡的階級與能力。

至少也要有人當當危險人物中的10大頭目啦。

等到分配角色結束之後  我再來打文章  希望各位多多包含。

只要你想得到的種族 就寫下來讓我參考吧。
例如 虎 龍 蜥蜴 豹 獅子 雲豹 象 劍齒虎 長毛象 熊.......等  歡迎來報名 

新增(參加)人物:
金夏蘭 

能力 : 靈巧的門，無所不入，沒有任何東西能夠阻擋，能夠輕易的打開任何的門或阻礙，縱使是陷阱也能夠穿過突破。 

個性 : 不喜歡受到拘束，因此經常到處亂跑，隨意侵入別人的家中以及各個場所找尋樂子。喜歡悄悄無聲的跟在別人後面，不讓人發現。說不定能夠成為暗殺者? 

性格有時穩重有時幼稚，變化極大，貌似有多重性格。有時候會忽然忘記自己是誰、要做什麼事情，這個問題似乎很嚴重。 

喜歡多人群聚的地方，但偶爾自己行動的感覺也不錯。

名：藍颯斯 

種族：狼獸人（兩頰上有紅色的圖騰胸前配有藍色水晶項鍊，脖子上習慣繞上布條，毛色為銀灰）（可以參考大頭ＸＤ） 

個性：不太喜歡熱鬧的場所，小的時候因某種原因而遭大家的排擠，直到現在還　　　是個陰影，內心希望有人可以真正的去了解自己。習慣性的迴避人多的場合。 

能力：結界術（如同動漫的『結界師』～ＸＤ） 
　　　 
　　方圍（最先所要喊的，手擺成劍指（食者中指）狀平放在胸口，在目標物的地面下出現藍色的線型，圍成四方形。） 
　　定礎（第二個所喊，有光芒從手指中冒出，讓已圍好的四方形穩定些） 
　　結（手指向任何一個地方揮動，讓地面的四方形結成一個淡藍色透明牆　　壁） 
　　滅（瞬間將圍住的空間給壓縮，擠爆！） 
　　解（解除結界的方法） 

名：杜崇 

種族：狼獸人 

個性：有著一付天真的臉孔即表情說出來的話卻絕對狠毒，因為畢竟是叫杜崇的生物，行事方面看起來絕對腦殘卻有一定意義存在，基本上陰險腹黑讓人看不出來，對於自己討厭的對象會向對方下瀉藥（雖然平時是白癡樣，但是該認真時還是會很認真唷） 

能力：基本上不擅長直接做肉搏戰，以詭譎陰險的方式陰對手，耍白癡主因是讓人輕敵，以「讓對方死的不明不白」而名揚四海（？），陰險的必備道具基本上為毒藥，能藉著氣流操控藥粉隨風飄揚的方向。 

遇上肉搏戰的技能：時空裂縫，開啟裂縫躲入，最多可抵達５秒鐘前，若有自己以外的東西進入裂縫中，會消失，所以這招也有切割的效果（如果在跟杜崇作戰時，背後被另一個杜崇砍一刀，那是未來５秒後的杜崇。） 

綠彈，瞬間釋放大量彈幕（東方？），被轟到請放心，只有一顆手榴彈的威力，對那些毛皮厚如鑽石的獸因該不會有一擊必殺的效果…。 

特大鮪魚罐頭，從天而降半徑４０公尺的鮪魚罐頭，一點都不帥氣的攻擊方式，但是偶爾可以當備用食物（？） 

國中女生十三連拍，絕對腦殘的招示名稱，連續拍及對手十三下，從第一下１噸重的力道，每一下的力道都會是上一下的１０次方，所以…，是杜崇破壞力最猛烈的招示（明明是男生卻能使出國中女生十三連拍！？） 

階級的話…那我要當一級上將！！！因為有這種長官一定很搞笑，另外可以讓將軍階級的人讓我下瀉藥ＸＤＤＤＤ（好厚臉皮，居然要當一級上將。）


危險人物之10大頭目:
名字:蒼煌 

種族:狼族。 

個性:因為有雙重人格的關係，所以2種人格的個性都不同。 

表面人格-蒼，也是主要人格，因為從小就受過殺手訓練所以個性，可以說非常冷血、冷酷，喜歡獨來獨。 

裏人格-煌，另一個人格，極度殺，似乎就是他的本能，個性相當可怕。 

能力: 

蒼:各種魔法，武器是一本魔法書，裡面似乎記載著相當多的魔法。 

煌:劍術、斬術，武器是上古神刀-破魔天狼刃。 


名字:芬裏爾 

種族:狼族。 

個性:狼的正太一名 平時幼稚的樣子 戰鬥起來卻異常冷漠 

能力: 凍結——凍結對方周身的水蒸氣 限制對方移動 
目分晰——看穿指令 可以看穿對方攻擊路線力度等

----------


## ShadelanJenn

族裡的階級大致上分到什麼程度?

金夏蘭

能力 : 靈巧的門，無所不入，沒有任何東西能夠阻擋，能夠輕易的打開任何的門或阻礙，縱使是陷阱也能夠穿過突破。

個性 : 不喜歡受到拘束，因此經常到處亂跑，隨意侵入別人的家中以及各個場所找尋樂子。喜歡悄悄無聲的跟在別人後面，不讓人發現。說不定能夠成為暗殺者?

性格有時穩重有時幼稚，變化極大，貌似有多重性格。有時候會忽然忘記自己是誰、要做什麼事情，這個問題似乎很嚴重。

喜歡多人群聚的地方，但偶爾自己行動的感覺也不錯。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

名字:蒼煌

種族:狼族。

個性:因為有雙重人格的關係，所以2種人格的個性都不同。

表面人格-蒼，也是主要人格，因為從小就受過殺手訓練所以個性，可以說非常冷血、冷酷，喜歡獨來獨。

裏人格-煌，另一個人格，極度殺，似乎就是他的本能，個性相當可怕。

能力:

蒼:各種魔法，武器是一本魔法書，裡面似乎記載著相當多的魔法。

煌:劍術、斬術，武器是上古神刀-破魔天狼刃。


這樣應該可以吧，因為不知道族裡的階級，那小獸就當危險人物那一方的10大頭目好了。

----------


## 亞拉德

我忘了說接階級

由小到大的階級:二等兵 一等兵 上兵 下市 中士 上士 士官長 少尉 中尉 少尉 少校 中校 上校 少將 中將 上將 一級上將 將軍

個人不是很了解軍人階級 所以大家多見諒 這階級跟軍人差不多

希望各位大大踴躍參加

記得 要寫種族喔

----------


## 杜崇

名：杜崇

種族：狼獸人

個性：有著一付天真的臉孔即表情說出來的話卻絕對狠毒，因為畢竟是叫杜崇的生物，行事方面看起來絕對腦殘卻有一定意義存在，基本上陰險腹黑讓人看不出來，對於自己討厭的對象會向對方下瀉藥（雖然平時是白癡樣，但是該認真時還是會很認真唷）

能力：基本上不擅長直接做肉搏戰，以詭譎陰險的方式陰對手，耍白痴主因是讓人輕敵，以「讓對方死的不明不白」而名揚四海（？），陰險的必備道具基本上為毒藥，能藉著氣流操控藥粉隨風飄揚的方向。

遇上肉搏戰的技能：時空裂縫，開啟裂縫躲入，最多可抵達５秒鐘前，若有自己以外的東西進入裂縫中，會消失，所以這招也有切割的效果（如果在跟杜崇作戰時，背後被另一個杜崇砍一刀，那是未來５秒後的杜崇。）

綠彈，瞬間釋放大量彈幕（東方？），被轟到請放心，只有一顆手榴彈的威力，對那些毛皮厚如鑽石的獸因該不會有一擊必殺的效果…。

特大鮪魚罐頭，從天而降半徑４０公尺的鮪魚罐頭，一點都不帥氣的攻擊方式，但是偶爾可以當備用食物（？）

國中女生十三連拍，絕對腦殘的招示名稱，連續拍及對手十三下，從第一下１噸重的力道，每一下的力道都會是上一下的１０次方，所以…，是杜崇破壞力最猛烈的招示（明明是男生卻能使出國中女生十三連拍！？）

階級的話…那我要當一級上將！！！因為有這種長官一定很搞笑，另外可以讓將軍階級的人讓我下瀉藥ＸＤＤＤＤ（好厚臉皮，居然要當一級上將。）

（一邊寫一邊笑，完成了這份資料…。）

----------


## 芬里尔

那麽芬也來完10大頭目（？
名字:芬里尔 

種族:狼族。 

個性:狼的正太一名 平時幼稚的樣子 戰鬥起來卻異常冷漠

能力: 凍結——凍結對方周身的水蒸氣 限制對方移動
目分晰——看穿指令 可以看穿對方攻擊路線力度等（具體請參考追憶旅程第三章（（？
以上（鞠躬

----------


## 藍颯斯

好像滿有趣的XD~
也來參一腳好了!!

就當個…　准將　好了

名：藍颯斯

種族：狼獸人（兩頰上有紅色的圖騰胸前配有藍色水晶項鍊，脖子上習慣繞上布條，毛色為銀灰）（可以參考大頭ＸＤ）

個性：不太喜歡熱鬧的場所，小的時候因某種原因而遭大家的排擠，直到現在還　　　是個陰影，內心希望有人可以真正的去了解自己。習慣性的迴避人多的場合。

能力：結界術（如同動漫的『結界師』～ＸＤ）
　　　
　　方圍（最先所要喊的，手擺成劍指（食者中指）狀平放在胸口，在目標物的地面下出現藍色的線型，圍成四方形。）
　　定礎（第二個所喊，有光芒從手指中冒出，讓已圍好的四方形穩定些）
　　結（手指向任何一個地方揮動，讓地面的四方形結成一個淡藍色透明牆　　壁）
　　滅（瞬間將圍住的空間給壓縮，擠爆！）
　　解（解除結界的方法）

順帶一提～官階的話～據我所知如下：

二等兵、一等兵、上等兵、伍長、
下士、中士、上士、士官長、
少尉、中尉、上尉、
少校、中校、上校、
准將、少將、中將、上將、將軍

----------


## 亞拉德

感謝各位大大參與啊

感覺好像都是狼族的呢

那其他角色我就自己來想吧

各位大大的角色

我一定會公佈在角色介紹的!

----------


## 亞拉德

我想我先打第一章好了，有些人因該等不及看文章了吧？

當然啦，想加入者可以繼續加入 之後會在文章中慢慢出現！

有些在文章出現的人 是小人物 除非是很重要的 我才會打在角色介紹



                第一章  化身為獸人(上)
獸人國度裡 有一群人正在開著秘密會議.....
塔克森:「時候差不多了，大戰即將爆發，各位其他種族王者你們做好準備了嗎？」

克維多(虎王)：「塔克森，這是你那種族的壞蛋，這是你要負責的吧？為啥要找我們其他人來幫忙呢？」虎王冷漠的說。

其他種族王者：「是呀！狼王，這是你要負責的，你們種族自己去處理！」他們大吼著。

塔克森：「是嗎，那你們那些跟隨他的族人呢？他們也要我負責？我想，他們因該是你們族人中的壞蛋吧。嗄？」狼王冷酷的說。

其他種族王者：「嗚嗯..........」其他人都不感發聲，他們心想:狼王說的對，裡面也有我的族人。就連虎王都不例外......

狼王心想:「哈！一群沒腦袋的傢夥，用膝蓋想也知道裡面有自己人，真是笨哪！果然還是我比較聰明。哇哈哈哈！！」狼王自以為幽默的大笑。



危險人物那邊....
霍亞森:「哼！看來那些想除掉我們的人，沒有動靜，因該是在開祕密會議。就算要來圍攻我們，也不可能贏的。你們說的對不對啊，其他兩位大頭目？」他問道。

芬裏爾：「是的，霍亞森，就算來攻打我們，攻擊姿勢和步調都會被我和我訓練的手下們看穿。」一臉無聊的樣子。

蒼煌：「真的假的？那你看穿記得要體醒我嘿，這樣我才能把它們殺光光嗎。再說我那些自己栽培手下，不會讓我失望的。」蒼煌冷血的說，邊舔自己嘴邊。 

克德：「蒼煌，你這樣很可愛耶，怪不得有一堆女生喜歡。你在說我比你還要嗜血。」他諷刺的說

蒼煌：「你有種再說一次！你只不過事區區一個突擊隊將軍！拿什麼跟我比！而且我比你嗜血多了！」死東西，了不起啥？階級比我高嗎？待會要把它抓去很狠踹幾腳。

霍亞森：「哇哈哈！你們別吵了，在吵小心我把你們殺了。」真是無聊透了。

對了，我這邊好像增加到了3500萬人了，待會在來挑選幾個比較有用的來當剩下的將軍，再來把那些新加入的將軍好好了栽培一下..... (奸笑)

王者那邊....

塔克森：「這樣這樣，懂了嗎？待會回到自己種族後，把這些分配好的事情，說給所有的將軍們聽，之後你們在招開族人會議，把事情公佈後，開始加強自己族人的能力，懂了嗎？」狼王對大家宣佈著。

各位王者：「知道了！」

塔克森：「那就會議解散！」



                            第一章END


喔 對了  想要當其他種族王者的人 也可以來報名
不限種族

而且也要填寫自己在”部隊”裡的階級喔

部隊:突擊部隊 暗殺部隊 防禦部隊 前鋒部隊 弓箭部隊 矛槍部隊 精英部隊 猛狼部隊(不一定是猛狼 你是哪個種族 就是那猛X部隊 例:猛虎部隊 猛龍部隊 如果你劍齒虎種族 就是猛劍齒虎部隊) 若還是有不懂的話 請留言

如果還有再想到你自己想到的部隊 也可以留言或私人信件給說我聽 我會使用的







 第一章 化身為獸人(中)
人類世界.....

今天是個特別晴朗的日子，在這世界中，隱藏了許多不為人知的秘密和傳說，許多人深信這一切都是假的，但是，他們錯了，這世界有許多充滿快樂、隱藏、可怕的事，而這可怕的事，即將發生在一位男孩身上........

在一棟房子的房間裡，那位男孩的名子叫做馬克西姆。他從來不知道自己有著什麼樣的身分，而令他覺得許多奇怪的事都在自己身邊，感覺自己好像是帶賽的人。 而他的作息令人不可思議，而他的作息根本就是貨真價實的狼習性，他在晚上眼睛看的筆人還要清楚 、聽覺也是過於凡人 、嗅覺不用說了，根本就像狗一樣特別好。他父母給他去看台X大醫院，而這間最好、設備充足的大醫院，也依不出毛病，而他的父母親帶去給動物學家看(真是令人搖頭歎息的父母啊).....
學家說這根本就是狼的習性，他父母聽到令他們震驚，便互相對看。學家說如果你們不要，可以把”牠”給我們動物學家們好好的研究一下(不懷好意)

幸好這男孩的父母沒上那個壞心眼的動物學家的當，要不然他們就是失去一位獨生子了(讓人捏把冷汗啊) 

在學校中，他的好友卻把他當作守護神一樣，一直喜歡他(當然是友情的喜歡，不是愛情喔) 並沒有任何一個人不喜歡它，他的人緣也很好，可是卻有一個女生令他難過，每次想找她開口說話，那女生卻裝忙的跑去找老師問功課，讓她感覺心臟上射上了許多箭矢一樣痛(真可憐) 他的好友，羅格威總是永遠在他身邊，根本就是在身上塗了許多強力膠一樣緊，而且也讓人難以察覺他們是不是親兄弟呢！


在晚上，馬克西姆看見他和一個狼人說話，這狼人說他是狼王的下一任王者，但他卻始終不可相信，他說他是一個凡人，不是啥鬼怪狼人，這讓那個狼人大笑，他說你已經是個狼人了，不然你自己看自己的手，他往下看，媽媽咪壓，這...這也太荒唐了吧，我竟然變...變成一個狼人了。 

馬克西姆從床下滾到地上，睜開眼睛，咦 奇怪，我不是變成狼人了嗎，啊 狼人 他馬上衝到廁所照鏡子，呼，還好沒變成狼人，那個是夢境啊  怎麼有個感覺好像會變真的，是我過於當心才會造成有這感覺嗎  是的，是的，沒錯，一定是我太過於當心了，馬克西姆這樣安慰自己......。

到樓下廚房 早安爸媽：馬克說。父母親：嗯哼 馬克又沈了心，每次都是這樣，自從被動物學家那混蛋說了我的壞話以後，我爸媽就變成這樣了，該死的動物#@%$%@@學家，下次被我遇到，我要把你剁成八塊，馬克心裡這樣想著。 

馬克媽：你的早餐午餐晚餐前500塊在桌上 用完再來跟我拿 那位母親這樣大吼。 

馬克也早就聽膩了，而且馬克媽在吼的時候，馬克也喃喃自語的跟著念。

馬克爸：快點拿錢去上學 你這個狼孩子 快滾 馬克爸吼的更大聲幾乎連杯子裏的水也會有漣漪。馬克心想你們這些沒良心的父母，自己親兒子都這樣對待，而且還是獨生子的我耶，真是無恥之心。

馬克拿了錢出門上學，邊走時邊跟會合的兄弟一起打打鬧鬧的到早餐店，買完後再打打鬧鬧的到學校裡。

羅格威：「馬克，最近好嘛？那些沒良心的父母還是跟從前一樣對待你嗎？格威問到。」

馬克：「嗯哼，不然咧？你以為他們會對我好啊？馬克一想到這，不經怒火中燒。」

格威：「沒啊，只是想說最近無聊，要不要來去整他們啊。格威不懷好意的說。」

馬克：「不要，到時候他們以為是我做的好事，乾脆不要惹事上身，我可不想繼續受苦。」

馬克：「格威，我跟你講，我今天做夢，夢到我變成了狼人，而且我感覺這會成真，你覺得是我想太多了嗎？」

格威：「我想是你想太多了，是上哪有可能會有狼人或那些奇奇怪怪的獸人，你說對吧」格威安慰著馬克說

跟在後面的艾莉亞輕聲念：「不對！是有的，今天晚上我會讓你們知道！這世上有這樣的獸人！」艾莉亞用超級小聲的聲音說，可是這聲音絕對傳達的到馬克的耳裡。

馬克用心想著：「 好啊，有種就帶我去那荒唐的世界，我才不怕咧，呿。」 
艾莉亞輕聲念：「好啊，晚上你家房間見。BAY。」

馬克大驚，以迅雷不及掩耳的外動作轉身，可是卻不見艾莉亞。
咦？艾莉亞呢怎麼不見了，四周都是水泥牆，怎麼..... 。

此時，艾莉亞已經在空中變出....不，是割出裂縫來，那裂縫變成次元，艾莉亞馬上跳進去，深怕被別人發現。

放學時，格威和馬克一同回到馬克家裡，馬克爸媽看見馬克回家，便說：「小子，快滾回你房間，你這個令人厭惡的狼小孩。」
說完，格威便從馬克身後探出身子來， 馬克爸媽見有客人。馬上說：「抱歉，剛剛那句話是開玩笑的，別當真啊。」呿，轉的挺快的嗎，之後兩人便一同回馬克的房間。

「那狼小孩還會交到朋友，真是稀奇，我看，那小孩一定不知道那小鬼的身分，唉....願上帝保佑那無辜的小孩。」：馬克媽說。


晚上了，馬克心想：艾莉亞不是要來嗎？怎沒有來？難道是在騙人？一定是的啦，哈哈，被拆穿哩吧，就在馬克在想艾莉亞啥時會來的時候，艾莉亞無聲落地在馬克的房間。

馬克看到艾莉亞 便叫：「哇塞！說曹操，曹操到，真屌！」剛好格威被馬克的大叫給嚇醒 便說：「喂，別吵啦！我在睡覺。」馬克：「別睡了，艾莉亞在你面前。」格威馬上震醒：「說啥？艾莉亞在你房間哪可能？」格威擡頭，看到艾莉亞在面前，便嚇了一跳。

艾莉亞：「你們很吵耶，算了，不跟你們計較，走吧，時間不早了。」 
馬克和格威一起同聲說：「去哪？」

艾莉亞在空中劃出裂縫 裂縫馬上變成次元

馬克和格威驚呼：「哇塞！屌！」

艾莉亞沒多說些什麼，馬上抓住他們的手。 

馬克西姆和羅格威以及艾莉亞就從房間消失了......  

完全不知去向....

             第一章 化身為獸人 (中)   END


這第一章(中)  我有點趕   若有任何差錯 明天我會把他用完整  祝大家有好夢 






                第一章 化身為獸人(下)

到了目的地，馬克和格威便摔到草地上，在這兩位摔倒還沒爬起來時，艾莉亞在這短短的時間內變成狼人，這狼人呢，顏色是白中帶點淡淡的粉紅色、犀利聰明的眼睛和有點下垂的耳朵，真是漂亮啊！但是卻穿著一身士官服，真有點讓人傷
心啊。

此時，兩位先生終於起身.....

馬克：「真是痛，格威你還好吧？」
格威：「摔成這樣哪會好啊！話說，艾莉亞咧？」
馬克：「不知道，起來找找看吧。」
兩位拍拍屁股，起身準備找艾利亞時，他們就看到艾莉亞變身的狼人。
馬克和威格：「媽呀....是....是狼人！救命呀！！」這兩位不知死活的拚命叫喊。
狼人：「閉嘴。歡迎來到獸人國度，馬克西姆以及他的好友羅格威。我先自我介紹，我是獸人國度裡的狼族－狼使，專門和其他種族做往來。」狼使親切的說。

馬克：「你...你好，你說這裡是那裡？動物園？」馬克結巴中帶著不安的心情說道。
狼使：「這裡不是動物園，這裡是"獸人國度"這裡擁有著許多生物，連瀕臨絕種的動物也有，還有什麼問題嗎？」狼使問。
格威：「有，請問你剛剛有看到一位女生嗎？」格威邊講邊環顧周圍。
狼使：「以後你就知道了，跟我走，我要帶你們去找狼族最高位子的－狼王
」狼使變抓住馬克和格威的手往前走.......

在這路中，馬克西姆和羅格威看到了許多自己沒見過的生物，例如：虎、豹、雲豹、熊、龍等，這讓馬克以及格威震驚不已，而且也招來不少一樣得眼光，感覺好像他們很厭惡人類一樣，真是恐怖至極啊！
終於到了目的地，馬克看著周圍，嗯.....有許多大樹、和矮樹叢，讓人有點陰森，不過我倒是覺得挺不錯的嘛！馬克心理正看的爽快，恨不得在多長幾之眼睛來看個夠！

狼使比了個手勢要他們停下來，便自己竟去一個外觀很壯觀，裡面卻像是洞穴一
樣的洞裡。
沒多久，狼使便從洞穴裡探出身起來，要他們跟他走。
走進去後，原本以為是個狠陰暗的洞穴，可是卻沒有他們想像中那樣，這裡面都點燃了火把，簡明就像走進秘密通道一樣刺激....
沒多久，就看見前面有光線，走進去後，並不是那個有火把的洞穴了，而是一望無際的綠色大草原！看到許多狼人，各各都霸氣十足。但是他們看到狼使，卻一一單跪在地上，馬克和格威心裡想：哇塞！難道狼使那麼偉大嗎？每個人看到他都敬畏的不得了，只能說一句話－屌！

走了不知多久，狼使把他們帶到一個非常壯觀、漂亮而閃閃發亮的城堡，但這城堡比那種人類世界的城堡大五倍，這能確定這綠色大草原到底有多大了！
站在大門前的狼士兵並向他敬禮，準備讓他們通過大門時，一位眼睛敏銳的狼士兵看到馬克西姆和羅格威時，便問狼使：「請問狼使大人，這兩位人類從哪裡來的？怎跟著您呢？」狼士兵疑問的問著狼使。
狼使：「他們是從人間來的重要客人，他們是................」狼使對著狼士兵的耳朵說了幾句話，可是馬克和格威這兩位一點緊戒心都沒有的打量城堡外觀，所以馬克並沒聽到他們說些什麼。

狼使便把他們叫進城堡裡，城堡裡的走廊有許多穿著盔甲狼人的標本(或者可以說是完好無缺的身體)，各各都是因保衛家園而死在站場上的勇敢狼人，轉個彎，就不一樣了，牆壁裡的標本不再是保衛家園而死的狼人，是一代接一代的王者－狼王啊！他們身體都坐在寶座上，真是偉大極了！狼使把他們帶到一間非常大，座位很多的會議室！？

他們一踏進時，裡面正在開會的狼人們便停止說話.....
塔克威：「狼使，難道你沒看到我們在開重要會議嗎?除非你有啥緊急狀況，否則就走出這會議室。」那位穿著將軍模樣的狼人不耐煩的說。
馬克和格威心裡想：「那狼人也太跩了吧。」

狼使：「戰狼將軍請你聽我說，他們是從人類世界.........」才說到一半就被另一個將軍打斷：「人類？你把那種卑鄙無恥的人類帶來這裡做什麼？」他大吼著。
狼使本來想開口說話，可是馬克西姆卻比他早一步說：「你說什麼？你說我們是卑鄙無恥的人類？那你又是啥東西！」馬克很火大的吼回去。
旁邊卻響起一個聲音：「安靜。好了，狼使你有什麼重要的事要說嘛？我在開重
要會議。」他冷酷的說。

狼使：「是的，狼王大人，我把這兩位人類從人間帶來是有個很重要的事情，您不是要我調查具有狼王天份的人嗎？我在人類世界找到具有狼王天份的人，而他的天份超越了.....請恕我直言，這位人類的天份超越了所有人，連您也超越了啊，狼王大人。」狼使邊說便把馬克西姆從身邊拉出來給狼王看。

狼王：「你叫什麼名子？」狼王有點高興的問。
馬克：「我叫馬克西姆，這位是我的好友羅格威。」馬克指著格威說。
狼王：「很好，我的名子叫做塔克森，而在場的各位狼人都是將軍和指揮官，這是我的弟弟塔克威，他擔任突擊隊將軍；是我小妹塔蘭茵，他是一位指揮官；而他是我們三人的大姐塔莉萊，她擔任暗殺部隊將軍，而我你因該知道的，我是這裡的王者－狼王。」在他說出的人都向他起來跟他握手並微笑。

突擊隊將軍：「你好，我是突擊隊將軍，名叫塔克威」塔克威説著並握手致意
指揮官：「你好，我是指揮官，我的名子叫做塔蘭茵。」塔蘭茵親切的說。
暗殺部隊將軍：「你好，我是暗殺部隊的將軍，名叫塔莉萊」他說的時候，聲音很冷酷。
接下來有許多的將軍和指揮官都來向他致意。
而其中有，弓箭部隊、猛狼部隊、防禦部隊、前鋒部隊、矛槍部隊、精英部隊、猛狼部隊的將軍和指揮官來向他自我介紹。
弓箭部隊：「你好，我是弓箭部隊的將軍，他是指揮官。」
防禦部隊：「你好，我是防禦部隊的將軍，他是指揮官。」
猛狼部隊：「你好，我是猛狼部隊的將軍，他是指揮官。」
精英部隊：「你好，我是精英部隊的將軍，他是指揮官。」
矛槍部隊：「你好，我是矛槍部隊的將軍，他是指揮官。」
前鋒部隊：「你好，我是前鋒部隊的將軍，他是指揮官。」

馬克和格威一直忙不過來，直到狼王說要繼續開會議時，他們才回到自己的座位上繼續討論事情，兒狼使則帶他們到一個房間裡。

狼使：「你們現在想不想變成狼人？」狼使問。
馬克和格威一口同聲說：「好啊！」他們完全沒有任何猶豫就下決定.....
「那你們把這罐藥喝下去吧」狼使說

馬克和格威喝下去後，感覺身體充滿著力量，他們漸漸變成狼人。

馬克變的狼人外觀：耳朵豎立、眼睛犀利聰明、臉部看起來很帥、雙手肌肉結實、雙腳有力、最重要的事，就是他的毛色是白色，是雪的那種純白色，很少會看到狼人有這種顏色，這代表著他擁有一般人意想不到的能力，也不容易打垮，更不輕易向敵方認輸。   狼使看到了，並沒有驚訝，因該想必他知道會變成這樣了吧。

羅格威變成狼人的外觀：大部分和馬克差不多，但是仍有一段距離，毛色當然不同，格威是白毛中帶著淺藍的毛色，看起就是很順眼。

狼使：「你們從今以後不用用藥水變身了，你們只要說"獸化˙狼人"就好了，如果想變成狼的話，就說"化˙狼"就好囉！」她講的連三歲小孩都聽的懂。
馬克：「原來如此，只不過，變回人類要怎麼說？」
狼使：「問的好，你只要說"復原˙人"就可以囉！時間不早了，我帶你們回房間吧，喔，對了，這這兩套服裝你們穿上吧。」說完，便丟兩套帥氣的軍官衣服給他們。

馬克穿完後，便說：「哇塞！好合身喔。」不愧是狼使，樣樣精通！
格威：「對呀，你看，我很帥，對吧？」他講的倒是有點自戀。

穿完後，狼使便帶他們回房間睡覺。
馬克：「格威，你想不想回我們人類的世界？」馬克有點睏的問道。
格威：「不想，這裡比那邊好多了，這裡有超級大的城堡和無邊無際的大草原.....等，你說對吧？」格威毫不猶豫的回答。
馬克：「是呀。」

馬克心裡卻不是這麼想，因為它想要回人間找她喜歡的人－艾莉亞，他到底在何處呢？馬克怎麼想也想不到，之後就這樣想著想著睡著了.......

              第一章 化身為獸人(下)   END




如果我有想不好的地方，請見諒啊！

第二章會慢慢出爐的

----------


## 亞拉德

本人由於運動會拔河比賽雖然是第一名 可是卻把手磨掉一層皮和腳的小指頭也有一塊蠻厚的皮不建  所以本人暫告停止打文章  請各位諒解

----------


## yoyo虎

關於這篇小說...
在下覺得劇情滿適合做成RPG遊戲的...
而且以小說中目前敘述給在下的印象，
寫法真的很像是遊戲中按玩A鍵，
就直接到下個地點接收劇情了，
連道具也是想也不想就喝掉= =
雖然說換做在下應該也會一口乾掉

唔...在下之後再來報名徵角好了XD
因為大魔王總是在後面才登場

----------


## 亞拉德

要參予者請先給予資料謝謝


如果能變成遊戲 那我一定答應

能做成遊戲那真是太棒了

----------


## 亞拉德

現在正在打第二章
因為我是國中生   老師功課出很多 又加上有科舉考試   
所以沒有很多時間開電腦打文章  
請見諒

----------


## ShadelanJenn

科舉考.....

好久了......

啊 沒講到種族 我希望是狼 恩... 

階級的話 我不喜歡太高的位置 除非能夠掩人耳目 不用光明正大的跑到檯面上~~~


比較喜歡暗地裡 搞活動  所以... 暗殺部隊。

家族的話 想到一件事情 看能不能把這個套進去~ 

 家族裡 親戚們各個都是職業軍人 軍階也都異常的高 (這個可以無視...我記得有將軍 中校 少校 還有...算了 )  使得夏蘭某部份的心情上 很有壓力 也因此才會加入軍隊 不得已才成為暗殺部隊  


題外話 ... 高階級 真的有特權 關係這種東西真的很好用... 感覺很多時候很方便 (出去玩都能夠包到不同等級的)

----------


## 亞拉德

第二章 同伴

早上一起來，馬克和格威便起來準備去找狼使，東西都準備好了，就去找狼使吧，才剛出房間，就遇見狼使，看來狼使打算來叫他們呢。

馬克：「早啊，狼使。」非常有精神的說。
狼使：「早，你們準備去"找"早餐來吃了嗎」」她問道。
格威：「找？為什麼要找，早餐難道沒準備嗎？」不會吧，難道沒早餐可吃？
狼使：「當然要去找啦，難道你以為會有人幫你準備嗎？過太好了吼！」

馬克和格威一時說不出話來，只能同時相看，完全不知所措。

狼使：「對了，你們在這個國度裡，不能叫人類世界的名子，在國度裡有規定的，但只有出身在國度裡的人才準許用那種名子，我來幫你們想名子吧，嗯...................馬克你叫狼牙吧，格威你叫狼敖，這樣有任何問題嗎？」
馬克和格威：「沒問題！」他取的名子，誰敢有問題啊.....
狼使：「很好，現在我給你們兩個別徽章，每人各一個，這代表你們是一級上將，不然其他狼人們以為你們是弱者，會欺負你們的！」

格威心想，嗯，這樣就是代表咱們地位很高囉？哇哈哈！

狼使幫馬克和格威別徽章完後，便帶他們到大草原上，跟他們講狩獵區在哪裡，叫他們在那裡抓食物，並學習戰鬥技巧。

馬克：「走吧，格威，我們去找食物吧，既然狼使不幫我們找，我們就要自己去找。」說完便走向狩獵區。

在這段路程中，馬克和格威看到任何一個狼人，都會跟他們打招呼，不過那些狼人都嚇了一大跳，因為從來沒有任何一個地位很高的狼人會跟他們打招呼。

突然有一個狼人走了過來，馬克一看到便對格威使了個眼神，要他注意那個走過來的狼人，他可沒把狼使的話給忘了。

他走到他們面前，馬克迅速的看了他胸口上有沒有任何一個徽章，馬克看到他胸口前有一個徽章，徽章跟他們不一樣，那徽章看起來並不是有很高的位子，不過看起來比他們還要大很多，看起來不怎麼好對付。


他說：「你們好，我叫金夏蘭，是暗殺部隊的上尉，我聽狼使說過你們的事情了，看來你們從人間來的吧？其實這裡也會有人類會闖進來，有的是不知道怎麼會來到這裡，有的則是來這裡企圖把我們國度裡的任何一個族人帶走，抓去當成實驗品來解剖調查，我還小時，我曾經看到有一個幼小的狼人，差點就被抓走，還好我那時出面把那個人類給殺了，因為實在世太可惡了，所以那時我就決定要當個暗殺者，來保護每個人的安全。」他開始講起他過去的事情，這讓他非常憤怒，看來她飛把人類斬除草根，全部殺的不留人口。

馬克聽的非常仔細，可是唯獨格威卻在那裡發呆，馬上就被馬克往頭上敲一拳，唉，誰叫他實在是不夠細心....

金夏蘭：「喔，對了，你們要去哪裡啊？狩獵區嗎？我正要去那裡呢！」
馬克：「是啊，要去那裡沒錯。」
金夏蘭：「那我也跟你們去好了，我來交你們怎麼狩獵大型動物！」
格威：「也好啊，有狩獵經驗的人跟在一起，比較好狩獵。」
金夏蘭：「那就走吧，到時候被搶走，可就不得了囉。」


在走去狩獵區，他們又認識了一位朋友，可是他看他們階級高，所以說話時還是有帶著禮貌，不過馬克卻跟他講其實不用這樣，大家都是同伴嘛，接著講起他們在生活中的各個趣事，聊的真是不亦樂乎啊！


金夏蘭：「到囉，這裡就是狩獵區，那裡的管理員會發給進去狩獵區的人項圈，這項圈是防止被一樣是狼人看成獵物而把獵物給殺了，以前還沒有這玩意兒時，可是有不少狼人無辜的被殺了呢，所以現在戴上這個後，就沒有發聲狼人殺狼人無辜事件了。」

格威：「那還真是不幸啊，你說對吧，馬克。」

馬克並沒有回答，只是他正在觀賞這超大座的樹林。

他們走向前後，管理員就發給他們項圈，並要他們把徽章拿下來，掛在項圈上，並要他們現在變成狼，不準變成狼人。

他們進去後，格威馬上就囉哩叭唆、碎碎念不停....

格威：「為啥就是不能以狼人的樣子進去啊！真是管太多。」
馬克：「這樣不是才有狩獵的樂趣！」
格威：「對啦，這樣才有樂趣，哼。」

就這樣，格威還是非常的不爽，但他們還是要接受事實，吵完後，便開始尋找獵物，但是走了半天，還是看不到獵物，當他們要放棄尋找時，有一頭公鹿率領著一群母鹿，他們看不清楚是啥鹿，再往前一看，是一群麋鹿耶，看來老天有眼，讓他們有收穫啊。




金夏蘭：「不錯，這群麋鹿一人吃一隻夠你們撐三餐，不過我要抓個兩隻，帶回去分給全家人吃。」真是孝順啊
馬克：「是啊，不過要怎麼抓？」雖然很多，不過我連要怎麼抓都不知道....
格威：「哇塞，這一群麋鹿各個都肥滋滋，看起來真好吃的模樣，抓到來煮鹿肉爐！」哇哈哈！這下子總算能吃到爽，就像199吃到飽一樣賺到！

接著金夏蘭告訴他們要悄悄的移到那群鹿的周圍，把牠們圍住，之後再攻擊，攻擊時，要跳到麋鹿的背上，在往脖子那咬住，並把氣管咬斷，這樣就能夠輕輕鬆鬆的解決。之後他們站好位子，準備發動攻擊。

金夏蘭衝出來時，馬克和格威也一起衝了出來，金夏蘭跳到一隻麋鹿的背上，並把氣管咬斷，在跳下來，衝向另一隻麋鹿攻擊，因為他的速度極快，也非常快的解決。

至於馬克沒跳上背上，而是跳上去時，瞄準一隻麋鹿的脖子咬住，並再咬住的脖子上旋轉一圈，麋鹿的脖子馬上就出現兩道傷痕，之後就噴出一堆鮮紅的血，那隻麋鹿痛苦的叫了一聲，並倒下。

格威則是衝上一隻肉非常多而好吃的麋鹿攻擊，他咬住一大塊肉之後，並在那定點開始全身快速旋轉，那隻鹿也噴出鮮血，並且倒下。



出來時，他們把抓到的麋鹿扛在肩上，狼使也已經慢慢的走道他們面前，
金夏蘭看到狼使，並馬上敬禮，畢竟狼使階級比他們都還要高很多，狼使看了他們所抓到的獵物，並笑了笑，請馬克和格威到城堡裡一下，說狼王找他們說幾句話。
金夏蘭：「那我先把我抓到的獵物先帶回家喔，啊！對了！我還不知道你們的名子耶，你們叫什麼名子？」
馬克：「我叫狼牙。」
格威：「狼敖。」
金夏蘭：「嗯，那就明天見吧，明天下午1點，我會在城堡的中央大廳等你們，記得要來喔，我會帶我的朋友介紹給你們認識！」

馬克和格威：「就這麼說定，掰掰！」




                                             第二章  同伴    
                                                     END

----------


## 拉魯

恩 看完之後 相當有趣呢 

期待大大接下來的作品嚕^^

小犬會慢慢等待的 ^^！

期待大大的續集 ^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

關於小獸我的設定，平常出現的主要人格是蒼，不是煌喔，所以蒼不會那麼噬血
只會非常冷血跟冷酷而已，希望可以改一下，謝謝。

----------

